# All my Children.



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

So.......who kidnapped Erica??? Any thoughts?? I'm stumped. I have been watching this soap since the first day it aired and I'm sad to see it go.
(I just don't think we need another talk show or cooking show...don't get me started LOL)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, yay! I have been watching since college... LOL
I have NO clue who kidnapped her and I too think it is REDICULOUS that they are canceling the show. I also think it is STUPID how much of a hissy fit Ryan is throwing right now, really... giving up the love of your life because she kept a secret for a few months ... it's not like she's having an affair or anything! sheesh!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I watched all my children for years I haven't in about 20 years. I could probably watch and see a few old stars. Was that the one with luke and Laura?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I wonder if the kidnapper is Asher with nail polish on ?ound: Maybe trying to help his Dad out???


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi said:


> I watched all my children for years I haven't in about 20 years. I could probably watch and see a few old stars. Was that the one with luke and Laura?


I think the one with Luke and Laura was General Hospital. I used to watch a couple of them (soaps) too, years ago. Up until the thing with OJ Simpson, and they bumped everything off to follow that. That is about the time I just turned daytime TV off. In fact, if DH isn't home, the TV rarely comes on - and never during the day. There was another one, can't remember the name - with Kayla and Patch (Steve?), that I thought was very romantic at the time - Days of our Lives??


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

My husband got me hooked on AMC in 1985 when we started dating. We used to go home for lunch and would watch it, then go back to work. Now, since we can't make it home for lunch, we record it and always watch in the evenings. I'm a little sad that it's going off the air, but in the last couple of years, it the writing has gotten pretty bad. They recycle old storylines over and over. Nothing exciting anymore. I do know who kidnapped Erica. I regularly go on the pinevalleybulletin.com website and someone posted the spoiler on there. I didn't want to post it here and ruin it for anyone that doesn't want to know. Let me know if you want to know!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

The world becomes a sadder place everyday, IMO...Back in the day, I watched The Young and the Restless, then All My Children, then One Life to Live, then General Hospital! Oh those were the good ol'days!!!! I had to give up my soaps when I got divorced and had to go to work for a living. I still miss my soaps and always anticipated the day when I would return to them....I am soooo sad that they're all being canceled, one by one! And I couldn't agree more...the last thing we need is another stupid daytime talk show or cooking show! The only ones we need are Regis (Yeah, that's a whole other sad deal!) and The View! Don't care for any of the other crap.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope somebody kills Rickey pretty soon! ( A Slow and painful death would be good.) I can't stand him and all his creepiness!!
Also, I don't know if I am going to like the two Ericas' storyline. Hmmm...Not quite sure where they are going with it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have watched All My Children since I was a teenager. I loved it and it was my favorite.I remember being sick home from school and watching All My Children,One Life To Live and General Hospital. 

I have not watched All My Children for quite a few years now,but would on rare occasions catch segments. Many of the younger characters I had very little idea about who they were....but I was delighted to see Jesse and Angie back on there! Gosh--I remember when Jenny and Greg,Jesse and Angie were best of friends and that evil Liza Colby was always trying to snatch Greg up--she was such a snot and horrible to Jenny.

Anyway--I have always loved Erica and will hate to see this show end. Anyone know when the final show airs?

Is Palmer Cortland still on there? Remember his beautiful daughter Nina? All the drama...but she finally married her man and moved away(can't remember his name now)....and I don't know about you----but everytime I see Kelly Ripa I think of her nasty look she had when she first came to Pine Valley and lived with "Uncle Porkchop".


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Palmer died a few years ago, I believe. They had a funeral episode for him.
and YES Rickey needs to GO!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OKAY, i can NOT remain "silent" anymore!!
now, keep in mind, I am a DAY BEHIND in watching because I have to wait till it comes on the ABC website!
anywho... FREAKING Ricky... has everyone including himself FORGOTTEN that he is SUPPOSE to be a PREIST!!!!? HELLO, as far as I know Preists can't GET married!? WTH!??? HELLO!
Oh and I'm sure I'll have more to say... I'm only 5 minutes into YESTERDAYS episode! LOL


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Ricky is not a priest ....he is always referred to as reverend Ricky. Not sure what religion he is suppose to be, but there are alot where they are allowed to be married...Example would be Lutheran. 
I hate him and I hope he gets what is coming to him!!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, good point... for some reason I thought he was a Catholic preist? not sure where I got that from! LOL yes, we are Orthodox and our preist's HAVE to be married to even BE a priest! makes total sense!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I was hoping to see Grif beat the snot out of the Rev...but at least he will be behind bars. Some very tense moment there!!
I must say I am disgusted with Jake and his kissing Cara like that. I know she started it but he didn't look like he was doing much to stop himself!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Evelyn!
can you even believe how good AMC is getting!!
I've heard they are bringing back Zach, Dixie, LEO (!), Maria (!!) and ....I would think Adam HAS to come back at some point, same with Kelly Ripas character!!
I saw Susan Lucci on a talk show a week or so ago and she said they were all stunned at the news that it was ending. She did hint that the soap may be picked up by another network though! SO, let's keep our fingers crossed!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Tammy..yes I have heard they are bringing all those people back too!! It will be fun to see them again! I really hope Kendal and Griff end up together and that Zak comes back in a dream( not real life) and tells her its ok to be with him.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

If Kendall doesn't want Griff.... I'll take him!! ound:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL...Oh she wants him alright!! I thought for sure we would see a kiss today!
Wonder how long its going to take already!!!!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

So when are they going to kiss already??? ( griff and kendall that is)

Have you heard that All my Children and One life to Live are going to be continued as an internet soap..a web series ??


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

okay SERIOUSLY.. like no one would NOTICE that Jessie and Angie's baby is like a yr old already! with TEETH!? wth!? LOL time warp!
and they need to get ON with this Erica thing... 'Erica' and David just make me sick! WHY doesn't he turn her in and FIND the real Erica already!?


----------

